# Tracer 2 Test



## iRider (12. Februar 2011)

Habe durch Zufall den Tracer 2 Test in der "Wir promoten jetzt auch 29er" Zeitschrift (früher als BIKE bekannt) gesehen. Test klang ganz gut, Richtung "Spassbike bergab", allerdings fand ich die Messwerte schon schockierend. 3336 g für den Rahmen in M ohne Dämpfer? Das ist locker 500 g mehr als der alte Tracer! Der Rahmen ist dann nur noch minimal leichter als das Uzzi VP, krass! Auch die Geodaten waren etwas anders als publiziert: 68,5° Lenkwinkel mit ner 150 mm Gabel und externem Steuersatz bei 345 mm Tretlagerhöhe. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: Vorserie, falsche Messung oder Serienrahmen?


----------



## iRider (18. Februar 2011)

Flo,
hast Du ne Antwort? War es ein Serienrahmen? In Deiner Preisliste stehen auch die Federwege des Tracer 2 mit 127 und 140 mm? 
Und noch eine Frage zu den Ausfallenden: sind die 135 mm Ausfallenden so wie die alten von Intense wo man Schnellspanner, 135x10 und 135x12 mit verschiedenen Adaptoren fahren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (18. Februar 2011)

Gute Nachricht für dich: das Tracer gibt es auch als 29er


----------



## iRider (18. Februar 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Gute Nachricht für dich: das Tracer gibt es auch als 29er



Wieso?


----------



## othu (18. Februar 2011)

iRider schrieb:


> [...]"Wir promoten jetzt auch 29er" Zeitschrift (früher als BIKE bekannt) gesehen.[...]



Darum!

War nur ein Spaß


----------



## Shocker (18. Februar 2011)

Der Rahmen war schon sehr nahe an der Serie, allerdings war das Dämpferset-up noch nicht Final und auch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten. Aber uns war wichtig uns nicht zu verstecken. Federweg ist auch 152 oder 160mm und eigentlich hatten wir das Rad mit einer 36 160mm getellt.


----------



## iRider (19. Februar 2011)

Shocker schrieb:


> Der Rahmen war schon sehr nahe an der Serie, allerdings war das Dämpferset-up noch nicht Final und auch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten. Aber uns war wichtig uns nicht zu verstecken. Federweg ist auch 152 oder 160mm und eigentlich hatten wir das Rad mit einer 36 160mm getellt.



Gut zu wissen, cheers! Wie ist das mit den Ausfallenenden? Die 135 mm Schnellspann-Version kann man auch mit 135x10 mm und 135x12 mm Steckachsen fahren? Ähnlich den alten Intense Ausfallenden?


----------



## Shocker (19. Februar 2011)

135 ist immer mit QR Achse, es gibt allerdings nun auch die Option auf Shimano E-thru mit 142*12 oder auf Syntace X12 option.


----------



## racingforlife (14. März 2011)

Hallo,

wird Shocker 2011 mit Testrädern auf einem Festival vertreten sein? Oder gibt´s die Möglichkeit die Rahmen sonst wo zu testen?


----------



## Shocker (18. März 2011)

Klar werden wir wieder wie immer am Gardasee, Hibike, Willingen & Saalbach sein mit Testbikes. überwiegend M & L, da dass auch die größen sind die wir am aller deutlichsten verkaufen.
Grüße,
FLO


----------



## geosnow (4. April 2011)

Mein neues T2 Small Apple Green. 12,4kg mit Pedalen. Es fehlt nur noch eine Ti Feder und die neuen Eclipseschläuche.






Und hier in Action im Dolder, Zürich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

